# Ruger 357 magnum blackhawk



## duckslady15 (Jul 4, 2017)

I just purchased a Ruger 37 Magnum blackhawk but cant find the serial number listed on any of Rugers sites. I want to try and date my gun any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

duckslady15 said:


> I just purchased a Ruger 37 Magnum blackhawk but cant find the serial number listed on any of Rugers sites. I want to try and date my gun any help would be appreciated.


Tell us the serial number, 'x'ing out the last three digits - as in 222-34XXX. That could help us help.


----------

